# Anyone Raise Kinko's here?



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

There is so much chatter here in Virginia at the auctions about Kinko's Would love to chat and learn about them Boer Verse Kinko ect. Would love the hear your opinion. Thank You, Sandy :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Faster reproduction with Kinko's just by flipping the on switch.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ive never heard of Kinkos! lol Just Kikos, is that what you meant? Or is there really a goat called a Kinko?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy d said:


> Faster reproduction with Kinko's just by flipping the on switch.


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Raise Kinko's here? OOPs Type O Soo Sorry*

I should have spelled the Breed Kiko :lovey:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: That's funny!!! Add Kinkos to the La Munchies group. HAHAHA


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tis OK Sandy wee al hav ore bad spilig daze. :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL Iwas thinking....did I miss something??? Kinko's??? LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Sandy there are not many Kiko owners here,many have crosses with kikos.Maybe more will give some opinions.I myself think the boer/kiko cross is a good way to go,breed boer bucks to kiko does.

The kiko are more hardy and easier to keep so it makes sense to keep the kiko does to raise kids with.Just what i think.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a doe that is a kiko mix, she's my herd queen. She's around 2yo. I've never had any problems with her feet, although this past spring it was so wet she did get some hoof scald, but nothing a drop of LA200 wouldn't get rid of. Never had any hoof rot issues which the others <boer and boer/nubian> seemed to fight during the wet part of spring. 
She's the best eater/grazer too, she isn't picky and doesn't mess around when it comes to food :laugh:

She's kidded 2x, had twins both times - 1 buck and 1 doe each time. I wasn't happy with the first set of twins - they were healthy but didn't get very big, very fast.
2nd set of twins grew very fast. THey were the youngest of 3 sets of twins born within a 36 hour time frame, and they were always the largest. Buckling weighed 60lbs at 3mo. and the doeling wasn't too far behind.
These kids were all by the registered boer buck that we had.

As for parasites....I am not seeing any more of a parasite resistance than the other does.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Faster reproduction with Kinko's just by flipping the on switch.


 :ROFL:

wish it was that easy.................


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I raise kikos. Mine are mroe parasite restant than my boers. The hooves seem about the same. The kikos are better mommies. The kid with no trouble and raise all their babies without help. They are better at foraging and will grow better in a no grain/low grain system. They do not grow as fast as the boers but I don't have to put as much into them. 

The kiko dams bred to boer bucks have the fastest growing kids.


----------



## RollingHills (Sep 20, 2010)

We have a Kiko buck - he probaby weighs about 350 lbs. We got him last year and we really like him. We bred him to our Spanish doe. She threw a big buckling (13 lbs.) with no trouble at all and he grew incredibly fast. My neighbor was impressed with him since he was born and bought him for a herd sire - he's four months, weighs about 80-85 lbs., and is already obviously in rut. He's got great feet and legs which he got from the buck, and he's a strong, muscular, husky little guy. Neighbor's delighted with him.

We had an extremely wet spring and the buck made it through with no foot trouble at all - needed a bit of a trim and that was it. He has an excellent temperament and personality, too - I can go into his pen and do whatever and he never bothers me. He's really easy to work on, too - no fuss. 

We'll be worming him soon and getting him ready for breeding; we haven't noticed any serious parasite issues. We like him very much and haven't regretted buying him for a second.


----------



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

Steve said:


> Sandy there are not many Kiko owners here,many have crosses with kikos.Maybe more will give some opinions.I myself think the boer/kiko cross is a good way to go,breed boer bucks to kiko does.


I mainly have Kikos now, but I kept some of my brothers Boers at my place last year before getting the Kikos. I bred a Boer buck to one of my purebred kiko does this past spring, and she kidded in August, I've been pleased with the cross so far.

One purebred Kiko buckling I had born this spring is as big as a kiko mix buckling and boer wether that are 3 months older, but he was also a single so that probably pays a big part.

In my limited experience one advantage about the Kikos is that they do seem to be somewhat less aggressive, and better about not tearing down fences, etc. They also seem to be better foragers than the Boers I've had.

As far as parasites, for the most part my purebreds have always been healthy. But I've learned the hard way this year that it has a whole lot more to do with management practices (rotation/not overstocking/prevention) in my opinion.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

SkyesRanch said:


> :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: That's funny!!! Add Kinkos to the La Munchies group. HAHAHA


pretty sure kinkos is now fedex office lol.. i remember fedex bought them out


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

SkyesRanch said:


> :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: That's funny!!! Add Kinkos to the La Munchies group. HAHAHA


pretty sure kinkos is now fedex office lol.. i remember fedex bought them out


----------

